

Android in trouble - mhw
http://www.quirksmode.org/blog/archives/2011/09/android_in_trou.html

======
wccrawford
Any company that doesn't consider the options is idiotic. And that's what
they're doing. Considering.

We went many, many years with each company having their own OS. Apple was the
first to really make a splash that way. Android comes along with an actual
competitor... Anyone that thinks they can single-handedly out-Apple Apple is
in for a rude awakening.

Sure, getting your app to work on many different devices can be tough... But
getting your app to be popular on a device with 1/100th the market share is
even tougher.

I like Samsung phones, but if they drop Android, I'll be switching to
something that has it. I actually wonder if they "get it". All the Android
phone creators think they need a custom layer on top of Android to distinguish
theirs from everyone else's. In reality, I'd be happier with the stock
Android... And if I want 'TouchWiz', I'd buy an app for it. From Samsung, what
I want is a solid, reliable phone. Leave the extras to Google and 3rd party
developers.

~~~
jeffool
Amen. I mean, creating apps for your phone if you have unique ideas is one
thing (and I think you'd want to sell that on the market to your competitor's
phones too!) But if you can spend that r&d on making that phone survive a fall
from two feet higher, or making the battery last three hours longer? You
probably just got me as a customer.

------
cleverjake
I dont know why, but ppk has been super pessimistic on android in all of his
posts lately. I think he may have been jaded from the simbian/nokia
relationship, and the partners abandoning it.

------
Vincent1234
Buy MeeGo? Has this guy ever heard about GPL? Maybe tomorrow someone will buy
Linux or GNU? wtf

------
foobarbazetc
Yeah. What the world needs is more mobile OSes. And developers will be totally
flocking to bada and HtcOS.

Oh wait... there are no developers for bada? What a surprise.

------
timrichard
TL;DR : 2 + 2 = 5

